# Solved: Max Payne Directx Problem!!! Please Help



## Hritik (Jul 28, 2011)

I have just installed max payne . When i tried to start it a message pops up and shows "Max payne requires a directx 8 compatible display adapter . Please consult a troubleshooting readme in the installation folder.",There is only one option is to click ok please help me to get rid of it and to play max payne .

I am thankful to the person which help me ( in advance )


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would guess that it's a video card and/or video driver issue.

If you could run the Microsoft DirectX Diagnostic tool, 
we have can review the computer system information.

Windows Key + R > DxDiag > OK > Save All Information... > copy and paste the portion
of the DxDiag.txt from *System Information *through to *DirectInput Devices *into your post.


----------



## Hritik (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is the Dxdiag information i have collected from my computer

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/29/2011, 03:42:15
Machine name: SHIVKUMARSHARMA
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: WEIBU_
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
Memory: 504MB RAM
Page File: 211MB used, 1774MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: The file ALCXWDM.SYS is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/4/2001 14:16:30, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/3/2004 12:37:08, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_4761414C&REV_02
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6300 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: No
Date and Size: 9/24/2008 10:40:22, 4122368 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 25
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 25
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Yamaha DS1x Native Audio
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1073&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_00041073&REV_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ds1wdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 8/17/2001 07:20:18, 334208 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 4, 3
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6300 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/24/2008 10:40:22, 4122368 bytes
 Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Yamaha DS1x Native Audio
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ds1wdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/17/2001 07:20:18, 334208 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Yamaha PCI External MIDI, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Yamaha PCI External MIDI, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Yamaha DMusic, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Yamaha DS1x Native Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Yamaha PCI FM Synthesizer [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Yamaha PCI External MIDI [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Yamaha PCI External MIDI [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1503
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1503
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D2
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 10/4/2001 14:16:30, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ YAMAHA Native DS1 WDM Driver
| Location: PCI bus 1, device 4, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1073&dev_000a
| Service: ds1
| Driver: ksuser.dll, 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
| Driver: ksproxy.ax, 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
| Driver: ks.sys, 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
| Driver: drmk.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
| Driver: portcls.sys, 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
| Driver: stream.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
| Driver: wdmaud.drv, 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 23552 bytes
| Driver: ds1wdm.sys, 8/17/2001 07:20:18, 334208 bytes
| 
+-+ Game port for Yamaha DS1
| | Matching Device ID: *ymh0101
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1503
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 12:28:36, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 12:28:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 12:28:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 12:44:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv6 - fe80::219:36ff:fe0d:e46b
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv6 - fe80::2e0:4cff:fe05:ea9d
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - 3ffe:831f:4137:9e76:0:d8c5:c44e:fda5
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::5445:5245:444f
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::5efe:
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::5efe:
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Motocross Madness 2 Trial (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: mcm2.exe (<File Missing>)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 4.2 GB
Total Space: 20.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG SV4012H

Drive: D:
Free Space: 5.1 GB
Total Space: 18.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG SV4012H

Drive: E:
Model: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252F
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:54, 49536 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152A
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_25628086&REV_03\3&13C0B0C5&0&10
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV/E Processor to I/O Controller - 2560
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2560&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_04002080&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:26:44, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:42, 5504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_4761414C&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FD
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.6300 (English), 9/24/2008 10:40:22, 4122368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0059 (English), 4/16/2007 15:28:22, 606208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0073 (English), 11/17/2006 05:40:46, 18804736 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/5/2002 13:54:58, 141016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPL.EXE, 1.00.0001.0066 (English), 12/8/2006 15:20:14, 10559488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPAPI.dll, 1.00.0001.0004 (English), 10/18/2006 02:53:26, 147456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\Alcrmv.exe, 2.00.0000.0004 (English), 7/31/2006 11:27:30, 245760 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:38:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:42, 5504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:29:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 10/4/2001 14:14:52, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&13C0B0C5&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 12:37:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_813910EC&REV_10\4&1F7DBC9F&0&08F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys, 5.699.0717.2008 (English), 7/17/2008 01:40:32, 109952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.01.0716.2008 (English), 7/16/2008 09:35:28, 9728 bytes

Name: YAMAHA Native DS1 WDM Driver
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1073&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_00041073&REV_00\4&1F7DBC9F&0&20F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 14:35:44, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ds1wdm.sys, 5.01.2501.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 07:20:18, 334208 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:14:30 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:42 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:42 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:42 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:40 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:42 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:42 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:42 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:42 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:42 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:44 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:46 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:50 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:50 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:04 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:04 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:50 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:46 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:44 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:13:44 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:58 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:14:42 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:35:44 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:35:44 10624 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 10/4/2001 14:15:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:42 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:58 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3802 English Final Retail 1/28/2005 13:44:28 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:46 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:46 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:46 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:26 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:46 1287680 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:46 246302 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:58 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:58 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:46 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:35:44 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:35:44 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:35:44 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:35:44 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:58 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:44 1428480 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:58 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:35:44 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 14:26:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2052
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Gretech ASF Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2052
Gretech MPEG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2052
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPC - MPEG-2 Video Decoder (Gabest),0x00500001,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.01.0796.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Gretech Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GVF.ax,
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.05.0000.0318
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Gretech OGG Source Filter2,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Gretech FLV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech MPEG Source Filter2,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech AsfEx Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
FLAC Audio Decoder,0x00600014,1,1,flac.ax,1.00.0000.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Gretech AVI Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Gretech Network(OGG) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
Gretech Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GAF.ax,
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.05.0000.0318
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Gretech Network(FLV) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Gretech OGG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech Network(AVI) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.01.0796.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
Gretech MKV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.01.0796.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
FLAC Audio Filter,0x00600014,0,0,flac.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Gretech Network(SHOUTcast) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2052
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
VHScreenDecoder,0x00600000,1,1,VHScreenDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Gretech Network(GOM) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech AAC Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech MP3 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.05.0000.0318
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech MP4 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2052
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.08.0122.0018
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.2052
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
VHScreenEncoder,0x00200000,1,1,VHScreenEncoder.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Yamaha DS1x Native Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Yamaha PCI External MIDI,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Yamaha PCI FM Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Yamaha PCI External MIDI,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Yamaha DS1x Native Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Yamaha PCI FM Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Yamaha PCI External MIDI,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Yamaha DS1x Native Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Capture Sources:
VHMultiCam,0x00200000,0,1,VHMultiCamSrc.ax,1.00.0006.0000
VHScrCap,0x00200000,0,1,VHScrCap.ax,2.02.0003.0000

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DirectSound: Yamaha DS1x Native Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Yamaha DS1x Native Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Yamaha PCI FM Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Yamaha PCI External MIDI,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Yamaha DMusic,0x00200000,11,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Yamaha DS1x Native Audio,0x00200000,13,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,16,2,,5.03.2600.2180

But anyways thanks for your reply


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

> ------------
> DxDiag Notes
> ------------
> DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
> ...


Proper video card drivers haven't been installed.
Find out what video card is being used and then go 
to the manufacturers website for current video drivers.
ATi/AMD, Nvidia, Intel, etc.


----------



## Hritik (Jul 28, 2011)

I have recently installed Nvidia Card but no response i will try others


----------



## Hritik (Jul 28, 2011)

hey it is solved by installing the intel extreme graphics video card thanxx for your help


----------

